# Cooper has a hotspot =(



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...poor guy...I hope it heals fast!

By the way...how do dogs get hot spots?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is still a very handsome boy. I hate that they have to shave the hot spots. It takes such a long time for the hair to grow back. Maybe you can get him a baseball cap to wear while it is healing. LOL


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Awww...poor guy...I hope it heals fast!
> 
> By the way...how do dogs get hot spots?


It's a bacterial infection that happens when a bug bite or scratch festers. His last play date was a little mouthy and probably chomped on his head last Friday when they were horsing around.

I hope it heals up soon too. Maybe we can fade it in when a summer cut is in order?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, it takes so long to get the hair back, Rusty was shot with a bee bee gun and still is growing his hair back.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that Cooper is taking his hot spot in stride. At least he can't lick that one very easy. Hope things heal up quickly.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Awww... poor fellow. I feel bad for him, but, I just had to chuckle a little...........
He looks jewish.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, that one looks painful! I hate hot spots! This past year we've been finding them more than previous. Waiting for the hair to grow back takes so o o o o long. Give Cooper a big hug and a kiss from us and tell him it will be better soon. (At least he can't lick that one and make it worse!)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe Rogaine???  Hope his spot isn't sore!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Can be a fungal infection too. If you have a dog who seems to get hotspots from every little scratch it's a good idea to get their thyroid tested. Hyperthyroid Goldens do seem to be way more prone to hotspots, nad other skin problems.

Your dog doesn't have to have all the common symptoms of hyperthyroidism to actually have low values.

Margaret


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

another thought...watch he doesn't get a sunburnt head. My guy Cam had a hotspot on the bck of his neck once, in the middle of summer, and he had to stay indoors most of the time. Their thin skin burns very quickly


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Poor Cooper, I hope it heals quickly. It is good to see he has not lost the big smile going thru this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hot spots can get nasty really quick - Brady had one that I tried to take care of myself the first couple days. By the time the shaved most of his bib it was about 5 inches in diameter. The vet said, "Welcome to owning a Golden Retriever!" 

I think his came from a playdate, too.


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful dog, what did the vet do for treatment? My Jake used to get them quite often the last couple of years, my vet prescribed a spray called Genesis, it works great especially if you treat it early. After doing the after the fact treatment I found out that going to a grain free food prevented them. Spring time was when they usually first appeared, but then he got them all the time until I put him on the grain free food and treats. Best of luck.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My goodness he's all grown! Dang hots spots, hate those things, and they can spread right in front of your eyes too. I'm glad you got it treated. Poor bald noggin.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been using a product on the horses to regrow hair and its amazing. MTG (main tail groom ) I get it at our local feed store. It says its safe for dogs too...I'll try to google for you, and find a link...It does stink to high heaven but the hair comes back quickly!

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=12006


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions and good thoughts for Cooper everyone. He's still as happy as ever and the spot has dried up. He busted it open a couple times, but we're keeping an eye on it. The doc prescribed some cephalexin twice a day and some Quadratop ointment once a day. It's hard remembering to leave it alone. Rubbing that big melon of his was one of my favorite things to do. He's enjoying his extra belly rub rations though


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jakes dad said:


> Beautiful dog, what did the vet do for treatment? My Jake used to get them quite often the last couple of years, my vet prescribed a spray called Genesis, it works great especially if you treat it early. After doing the after the fact treatment I found out that going to a grain free food prevented them. Spring time was when they usually first appeared, but then he got them all the time until I put him on the grain free food and treats. Best of luck.


Which foods are "grain-free"?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Wellness CORE, it's grain free. Kind of expensive but worth it. Her skin is better, she sheds less, and she farts less :

:wavey:


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been thinking about trying Wellness and I think I will now. Thx. :wavey:


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

*Grain Free Foods*

Here are some grain free food sites, good luck!

http://www.petcurean.com/

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/evo.asp

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?searchterms=grain-free-dog-food

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grain_free


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links....


----------



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

Aw, poor guy...that's a heck of a place to get a hot spot! 
Apple Cider Vinegar works well on them if you can catch it early...but...sometimes that's difficult. One minute they aren't there and the next BAM...hot spot!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee is growing hair back that was shaved almost 2 weeks ago--the size of a saucer--on her lower back. Luckily it was most just very red and not oozing and the meds went to work right away. I HATE hot spots, but nothing can be done for her. She is allergic to vermuda grass, live oak pollen (and probably pine pollen), fleas mold.

I do have her on a grainless food,m Taste of theWild High Prairie. It did nothing to prevent hot spots or ear infect that occur every spring. But it is better for her joints to go grainless.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you have allergy testing done, 3goldens? My dog has a small hot spot on the side of his paw. I took him to the vet yesterday and he gave him antibiotics and an antihistamine and discussed the whole allergy thing with me. I'm hoping this is just seasonal. I really don't want to put him on prednisone, which was also mentioned as an option in the event the antihistamine doesn't help. I'm going back in two weeks and in the mean time, I've changed his food to Wellness CORE, just in case it's food. Although the vet said food allergies are rare.


----------

